# Usopp-bands



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

My order from CN-Slingshot arrived today. Usopp 0,7 and this quite small slingshot (I shoot airsoft pellets with this).









After work it's too dark to try shoot so anyone any experience of this brand ?


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> My order from CN-Slingshot arrived today. Usopp 0,7 and this quite small slingshot (I shoot airsoft pellets with this).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Branded by wu jim. Good quality from his selection.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Always looking for new stuff. Be sure to let us know how they stretch and how long they last


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking setup


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys !

I have now made two bandsets. First is 1"-3/4", active 18,5 cm and second 20mm-15 mm, active 17,5 mm.

This feels much stiffer when compared to GZK and others and makes tying to pouch more difficult (if You want perfect foldings).


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I've been shooting the new version.50 with 8mm steels and it's nice no complaints 
Look forward to hearing how you get on with it


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Weather feels so cold (-2°C) after warm summer and no video this time but some pictures.

Target was this empty tin can, weight 59 grams, bottom part thickness 0,35 mm.

Distance to target was 21 m, the can was on its side on the ground, the bottom part towards me and I was shooting 9,75 mm steel.

























After three hits it looked like this, I think the first hole is result of hitting twice same spot.









Smaller hole in this picture is result of one good hit ( at 12 o'clock).

















These bands feels much stiffer than GZK 0,72 but shoots well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Weather feels so cold (-2°C) after warm summer and no video this time but some pictures.
> Target was this empty tin can, weight 59 grams, bottom part thickness 0,35 mm.
> Distance to target was 21 m, the can was on its side on the ground, the bottom part towards me and I was shooting 9,75 mm steel.
> 
> ...


What is the name of that frame? It's pretty sweet!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

It is The Patriot Tactical Slingshot

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/13351-the-patriot-tactical-slingshot/

Shape is just a little reduced.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree that it is stuff band but it shoots fast. Somebody told me the stuff lasts long


----------

